# Ernest Reisinger is with the Lord.



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2004)

I just got the news that Ernest Reisinger died yesterday from a heart attack.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 1, 2004)

The Church's loss is Mr. Reisenger's gain as he is now in the presence of his Lord.


----------



## dswatts (Jun 2, 2004)

Sad day for the Church Militant. May God be pleased to raise up more men of his caliber!

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## king of fools (Jun 3, 2004)

News from ARBCA Member Churches

FROM GRACE BAPTIST CHURCH, CARLISLE, PA

Ernie Reisinger, one of the influential founding members of Grace Baptist Church in Carlisle, died yesterday (Monday, May 31st) of a heart attack.

He has, as he often put it, crossed &quot;that river that has no bridge.&quot; The funeral has been tentatively set for next Tuesday in Carlisle.


----------



## king of fools (Jun 17, 2004)

Obituary for Ernest C. Reisinger

Ernest C. Reisinger, 84, of Wildwood Parkway, Cape Coral, FL and formerly of Carlisle, PA, died Monday May 31, 2004 at the Lee Memorial Health System, Ft. Myers, FL (Health Park Medical Center). 

Born on November 16, 1919 in Harrisburg, PA, he was the son of the late Ernest G. and Cordelia W. (Forney) Reisinger. 

Mr. Reisinger attended Dickinson College, Carlisle, PA; Chicago Technical College, and also completed courses at Moody Bible College. He served in the U.S. Navy during WW II in the South Pacific. It was during this time that he was introduced to the Navigator Memory System and was deeply indebted to that work. Before being ordained into full time Christian Ministry, he began and developed the Reisinger Brother's Construction Co., Carlisle, PA, where he served as president for twenty years while maintaining an active witness for Christ. He served as Deacon for fifteen years at Grace Baptist Church, Carlisle, PA, and was licensed to preach by the church in 1958. In 1971, he was ordained to the gospel ministry by Grace Baptist Church. He had served as Pastor of First Baptist Church, Islamorada, FL; Pastor of the North Pompano Baptist Church, FL, for eight years and was the former Pastor Emeritus of Grace Baptist Church, Cape Coral, FL. He has been a trustee of the Banner of Truth Trust, Edinburgh, Scotland, for the past 25 years. Banner of Truth is engaged in the publication of a monthly periodical and the reprinting of many classic "Puritan" religious works and the printing of present day Christian writings. In addition to its publication, the Trust also sponsors Ministers' Conferences in England, Australia and the USA. 

Mr. Reisinger has been instrumental in the reprinting of historical Christian literature and is responsible for the printing and distribution of one of the earliest Baptist textbooks, Dr. James P. Boyce's Abstract of Systematic Theology. While serving at North Pompano Baptist Church he was instrumental in involving the church in a world wide literature ministry which has distributed over 40,000 pieces of literature to almost every foreign county in the United States and Canada. He is the founder of the Christian Gospel Foundation which was established for the distribution of literature and helping young churches and ministerial students. He was the president of the den Dulk Christian Foundation, CA. He has authored numerous Christian books. He was a current board member of Founders Ministries, Inc., Cape Coral, FL. 

Surviving are his wife of 66 years, Mima Jane (Shirley) Reisinger, Cape Coral, FL; a son, Donald Reisinger, Cape Coral, FL; a brother, John G. Reisinger, Canandaigua, NY; a sister, Grace L. Hooper, Dover, DE; 6 grandchildren; 14 great grandchildren; and 2 great great-grandchildren. In addition to his parents, he was preceded in death by a brother, Donald E. Reisinger. Funeral services will be held at 1:30 PM, Tuesday, June 8, 2004 at the Grace Baptist Church (777 West North Street, Carlisle, PA with the Revered David Campbell officiating. Burial will be held in the Cumberland Valley Memorial Gardens, Carlisle, with military honors by the Cumberland Valley Volunteer Honor Guard. Friends may call (viewing) on Tuesday from 11:00 AM until the time of the service in the church. 

Hoffman-Roth Funeral Home, 219 North Hanover Street, Carlisle, is in charge of funeral arrangements. 

Memorial contributions may be made to Founders Ministries, P.O. Box 150931, Cape Coral, FL 33915 in lieu of flowers.


----------

